

Declaration of Interdependence: We Must Be The Change We Seek. - rblion
http://www.bcorporation.net/declaration

======
rblion
We envision a new sector of the economy which harnesses the power of private
enterprise to create public benefit.

This sector is comprised of a new type of corporation – the B Corporation –
Which is purpose-driven and creates benefit for all stakeholders, not just
shareholders.

As members of this emerging sector, as entrepreneurs and investors in B
Corporations,

We hold these truths to be self-evident:

\- That we must be the change we seek in the world.

\- That all business ought to be conducted as if people and place mattered.

\- That, through their products, practices, and profits, businesses should
aspire to do no harm and benefit all.

\- To do so requires that we act with the understanding that we are each
dependent upon another and thus responsible for each other and future
generations.

------
hendler
Great idea. Certifications and trust are an important layer of the economy to
help both companies and customers make better decisions more easily.

